# Emacs ne fonctionne plus



## molgow (3 Décembre 2002)

J'ai installé Emacs avec interface graphique sur Mac OS 10.2.1. Quelques temps ont passé, j'ai fait l'update 10.2.2 (je sais pas si c'est à cause de ça). Toujours est-il que maintenant, lorsque je lance Emacs dans un Terminal, j'obtiens ça : "Fatal error (10).Bus error"

J'aimerais donc bien réhabiliter ce cher Emacs que j'aime tant et que je ne peux donc plus utiliser (j'utilise "vi" en remplacement, mais il devient vite un peu lourd pour l'édition de gros fichiers!)

Toutes suggestions sont les bienvenues. Réinstallation d'emacs ? (si oui, comment faire ?)


----------



## cux221 (3 Décembre 2002)

Si tu as installé Emacs avec Interface Aqua, tu ne peux plus lancer emacs par le terminal.
C'est normal.
POur le réinstaller, essayes avec fink.
Sinon, je ne vois pas.
J'avais eu le même pb que toi, mais comme je n'avais pas encore l'adsl, et que j'avais fait une sauvegarde, je m'en suis sorti comme ça.


----------



## tehem (3 Décembre 2002)

J'ai eu le meme probleme... 

en fait  je connais 2 version d'Emacs fonctionnant en mode graphique sur osX:
Emacs 21 sur  www.porkrind.org 
Emacs on Aqua qu'on trouve sur  emacs-on-aqua.sourceforge.net 

la version Aqua fonctionne mais a quelques bug (je n'arrive pas a taper le ~ par exemple, j'ai ete oblige d'ecrire une macro pour palier au désagrement...)

j'ai tente de la remplace par 21, mais au dernier update d'OSX il m'a fait aussi des fatal error...

bref ce que j'ai fait moi, c'est de réinstaller la version aqua. mais il faut bien prendre soin de recuperer les sources puis dans le terminal de faire:
 <pre><font class="small">code:</font><hr> 
cd emacs
./configure --without-x --prefix=/Local/Applications/Emacs.app/Contents/Resources
make
sudo make install
 </pre><hr> 

tu t'appercevras peut-être que si tu le lance dans un terminal, ca plante aussi, je te conseille alors d'utiliser fink et d'installer emacs-nox (fait un man fink, il y a un moyen de visualiser la liste des packages non installe, et tu verra le nom du package qui t'interesse)

avec fink, il semble possible d'installer une version graphique d'emacs 21, mais je ne l'ai pas essayer.

derniere chose, je viens de voir sur porkrind qu'une version 21 pour 10.2.2 viens de sortir (26/11/2002) je ne l'ai pas essayee encore mais peut-etre qu'elle marche mieux...

bref mon conseil:
tente la version 21 qui vient de sortir sur porkrind
si ca marche pas installe les version fink. emacs-nox marche c'est sur mais c'est une version terminal

en désespoire de cause il te reste la version aqua.

voila

si t'as d'autre soucis, n'hesite pas


----------



## molgow (4 Décembre 2002)

Merci pour vos infos. Je suis allé jeté un coup d'oeil sur www.porkrind.org/emacs, et j'ai téléchargé la toute dernière version pour 10.2.2 qui fonctionne parfaitement. A présent, lorsque je tape emacs dans le Terminal, ça m'ouvre directement Emacs en verison graphique.

En regardant attentivement dans /usr/bin, je me suis rendu compte que l'installateur faisait une copie du Emacs standard et le plaçait sous un autre nom dans ce même dossier. J'ai actuellement 3 emacs différents sous les noms de : emacs, emacs-21.1, emacs-21.3.50.


----------

